# Best 3G/4G modem/router for in-car use.



## Imagewerx (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm using a SqueezeBox Touch in my car just as a music player that will be installed as a hideaway unit with all control done from my Android smartphone.Took me a while to figure out why it worked while parked outside my house,but stopped working as soon as I got to the end of my road and out of range my home wi-fi.Not enough research before hand I guess,but hopefully now I THINK I've figured out how it all works.

It of course needs a permanent internet connection.It will work as a stand alone player without one as long it has an internet connection when you update the firmware or do a full factory reset.So for what I want it to do,I need a good modem that works well under mobile conditions.I know that any radio receiver is only as good as it's aerial,so I will be replacing the stock VW roof aerial with one for the correct band that I'll be using in my car.

I know that over here in the UK 3G isn't even all that good yet and they're already telling us how wonderful 4G is,so I need to make the most of what is still predominantly 3G coverage around where I live.I need a modem that will hang onto the signal for as long as possible,preferably one that doesn't need a separate dongle plugged into it (it will take it's own SIM card),and maybe even has the provision to plug in an external aerial.

So any recommendations for something that'll work well for me please guys?

Chris.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

If your data plan is good, you could try to tether from your android phone.

http://mobileoffice.about.com/od/phonesformobileworkers/a/How-To-Use-Your-Android-Phone-As-A-Portable-Wi-Fi-Hotspot.htm


----------



## Imagewerx (Nov 30, 2012)

My data plan is good but I have tried this and it doesn't work,or at least not with the settings I've used.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

What phone do you have?

You can root it and use it as a hot spot for free.


----------



## Imagewerx (Nov 30, 2012)

edzyy said:


> What phone do you have?
> 
> You can root it and use it as a hot spot for free.


Samsung Galaxy S3,soon to be replaced by a Galaxy S5 or Note 3.It is rooted and running Omega ROM,but I still can't get it working as a hot spot?


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

If you can hot spot your phone then look for a cradle kit with a passive antenna . Connect the passive antenna to the roof Ariel and you'll get quite an improvement in signal strength which should in turn give you a higher connection speed.

On the squeeze box adjust the streaming buffer size upwards considerably which will help offset the variable connection speeds when roaming between cell towers and it might just work.


----------



## Imagewerx (Nov 30, 2012)

NealfromNZ said:


> If you can hot spot your phone then look for a cradle kit with a passive antenna . Connect the passive antenna to the roof Ariel and you'll get quite an improvement in signal strength which should in turn give you a higher connection speed.
> 
> On the squeeze box adjust the streaming buffer size upwards considerably which will help offset the variable connection speeds when roaming between cell towers and it might just work.


Ok thanks,got it working now.The host name is the IP address and not the "name".
Amazed at how quick it is as long as I've got a good signal,even the volume control on the phone is almost instant to adjust the volume on the Squeezebox.

Can't find out how to do the streaming buffer size thing though?


----------

